

Find out what’s in a word, or five, with the Google Books Ngram Viewer - moultano
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/find-out-whats-in-word-or-five-with.html

======
moultano
I just can't stop playing with this thing.

American fruits over time:
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=pawpaw,huckleberr...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=pawpaw,huckleberry,blueberry,blackberry,raspberry,gooseberry&year_start=1830&year_end=2008&corpus=0&smoothing=3)

The pawpaw was more popular than the blueberry, and the gooseberry was more
popular than the raspberry!

How much people talked about black men, and what they called them:
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=man+of+color,Negr...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=man+of+color,Negro+man,Black+man,African+American+man&year_start=1860&year_end=2008&corpus=0&smoothing=3)

Amazing!

~~~
moultano
Religions founded in the last 200 years
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=Scientology,Wicca...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=Scientology,Wicca,Mormonism,Seventh+Day+Adventists,Jehovahs+Witnesses&year_start=1820&year_end=2008&corpus=0&smoothing=3)

